# SSI, Medicaid and Medicare...do I have to sign up?



## djd103 (Apr 19, 2022)

I am on SSI (lifelong), mind you that is not SSD but it is the lowest income SSI one can receive as a single disabled recipient. I have been on SSI since 1999, and have received Medicaid automatically ever since. I am 64 and will be 65 in June, when I am supposed to apply for and receive Medicare. Medicaid pays for all my medical expenses other than the most minute of copays. (.50 cents to max $2.00). I am covered completely by Medicaid, so do I have to sign up for Medicare? This is not the common sense answer, for the government often does not have common sense. DO I LEGALLY have to apply for and sign up and register for Medicare if I am on Medicaid and on SSI?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Yes, you must sign up, Medicare can not be approved without an application, same as Medicaid.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Apr 19, 2022)

The question you should be asking is what happens if you don't? It would serve you better to talk to someone at our local SSA office.

Generally speaking, you should not see any financial changes on your part, if you sign up. It is best summed up as accounting changes between different federal and state agencies.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 19, 2022)

If you will be 65 in June, you should have applied the beginning of March - 3 months BEFORE the month of your birthday.  Apply now, online or call your local office.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 19, 2022)

Sometimes you can get good and accurate information from the government.  But I would also try to confirm that by approaching a non-profit organization that works to advocate for the elderly.

You might also have some success in contacting the office of your Congressman. But first, you need to research whether that official tends to support programs for the elderly, or fight against them. So, you have the one Congressmen and the two Senators.

You might also have some success contacting your state representatives. Even though you are talking about federal programs, some aide there might take time with you to help you resolve your questions.

Politicians often publish their success stories in helping constituents. So, they often have a direct motivation to help you, in order to help themselves.

You might also try some of the major charities, like Catholic Community Services, the Salvation Army and others.

Best of luck to you, take care...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2022)

djd103 said:


> I am on SSI (lifelong), mind you that is not SSD but it is the lowest income SSI one can receive as a single disabled recipient. I have been on SSI since 1999, and have received Medicaid automatically ever since. I am 64 and will be 65 in June, when I am supposed to apply for and receive Medicare. Medicaid pays for all my medical expenses other than the most minute of copays. (.50 cents to max $2.00). I am covered completely by Medicaid, so do I have to sign up for Medicare? This is not the common sense answer, for the government often does not have common sense. DO I LEGALLY have to apply for and sign up and register for Medicare if I am on Medicaid and on SSI?


Hi.  I am in the same circumstance as you.  I am getting SSI for a long time now and medicaid.  I, too, have been wondering about Medicare so thanks for starting this thread.  I will be 65 in Oct.  I thought I could just stay on Medicaid and not be bothered by Medicare.  I've been getting so much mail about it from insurance companies.  I don't even know if I am eligible for Medicare.  I'll follow this thread, though.  Best wishes to you!


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

RA, you can receive both Medicare and Medicaid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> RA, you can receive both Medicare and Medicaid.


Thanks but why should I want that?  I'm confused.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks but why should I want that?  I'm confused.


If you will have a Medicare cost each month, that is then a burden. Medicaid as you know does not.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> If you will have a Medicare cost each month, that is then a burden. Medicaid as you know does not.


Yes, that's right.  So does that mean I can just stay without Medicare?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, that's right.  So does that mean I can just stay without Medicare?


Check your PM.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 19, 2022)

@Ruthanne 

Medicaid is linked to receipt of SSI benefits in most States. Medicare is linked to entitlement to Social Security benefits.  It is possible to get both Medicare and Medicaid.  States pay the Medicare premiums for people who receive SSI benefits if they are also eligible for Medicaid.  SSI will automatically sign you up at age 65 for parts A and B of Medicare.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2022)

Gemma said:


> @Ruthanne
> 
> Medicaid is linked to receipt of SSI benefits in most States. Medicare is linked to entitlement to Social Security benefits.  It is possible to get both Medicare and Medicaid.  States pay the Medicare premiums for people who receive SSI benefits if they are also eligible for Medicaid.  SSI will automatically sign you up at age 65 for parts A and B of Medicare.


I didn't know I'd be automatically signed up.  I just don't understand why.  Thanks


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 19, 2022)

Medi/Medi= medicare/medicaid

That's usually how you hear it referred to as.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 19, 2022)

This is a great thread.  I retired in June 2020.  My partner went back to work because my health insurance through my company ended in December 2020.  I am now on his health insurance.  I will be 65 in October and I am already receiving numerous mailings from insurance companies suggesting I use them for my Medicare supplements.  This is all new to me.  

If I go on Medicare I would imagine his health insurance payments will decrease significantly.  (He is 56.)  Just not sure how to proceed.  Should I go on the Medicare site a few months before my birthday to figure out the best program?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 19, 2022)

This might help, but your Medicare does not cover him, so his insurance will not pay out any bucks for you as to lower his coverage.

https://www.medicare.org/articles/do-your-medicare-benefits-cover-your-spouse/


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Apr 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Should I go on the Medicare site a few months before my birthday to figure out the best program?


Yes, start now... so you can be thoroughly confused by October! While that is not entirely a joke, you should start getting a feel for what you want, compared to what you can get.

If your partner has you on family or two singles, theoretically dropping to one single coverage should reduce cost.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 19, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Check your PM.


How do you do a PM?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 20, 2022)

I found this on AARP.  It seems you will be expected to apply for Medicare. But it seems to me I automatically got my Medicare card from the government.  I was already on Social Security at the time. But don't wait...I suggest you contact SSA immediately. Just to verify...ask the same question you asked us and if you must be on both for sure, find out how to apply.
https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-qa-tool/medicaid-medicare-eligibility/


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 20, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> How do you do a PM?


Click on anyone's avatar, if it says "Start conversation" you can PM them, just click it and it will bring up the message box and subject line.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> How do you do a PM?



to do a PM...you click on the member's name. A small box with come up. Inside that will be a smaller box with the words "Start Conversation".


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

I found a couple of articles.  I just did a search and a quick review of them, nothing in depth.  

from U.S. News and World Report...

https://money.usnews.com/money/reti...rticles/a-guide-to-social-security-disability

+++++

from a disability website

https://arcminnesota.org/wp-content...ial-Security-Disability-Income-SSDI-Final.pdf

+++++


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

Note, that when you look for resources into this area, you run into a lot of websites, of law firms trying to solicit your business.  And they often present like they are non-profit websites...


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

more information.

Government website (I often find these websites worse...obfuscating, you know, not all that clear...but, maybe there is some info in there)

https://www.usa.gov/disability-benefits-insurance

+++

and here's the website of US Senator Tammy Duckworth.

Senator Duckworth is a combat veteran who was wounded in action. She is a retired Army National Guard lieutenant colonel.
A combat veteran of the Iraq War, she served as a U.S. Army helicopter pilot. In 2004, when her helicopter was hit by a rocket-propelled grenade fired by Iraqi insurgents, she lost both legs and some mobility in her right arm. She was the first female double amputee from the war. Despite her injuries, she sought and obtained a medical waiver that allowed her to continue serving in the Illinois Army National Guard until she retired as a lieutenant colonel in 2014.

And so, since she lost both legs, I would clearly assume that her and her office are very big advocates for the disabled and intimately familiar with the disability process.

https://www.duckworth.senate.gov/

You might think, "Oh, I don't want to bother a US Senator over my problems...but, you know, that is exactly why they exist, to help people.  I had problems getting disability.  We went to my Congressman's office. An aide was extremely helpful.  Got everything going.  Smooth sailing..just because of that one helpful person...


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This is a great thread.  I retired in June 2020.  My partner went back to work because my health insurance through my company ended in December 2020.  I am now on his health insurance.  I will be 65 in October and I am already receiving numerous mailings from insurance companies suggesting I use them for my Medicare supplements.  This is all new to me.
> 
> If I go on Medicare I would imagine his health insurance payments will decrease significantly.  (He is 56.)  Just not sure how to proceed.  Should I go on the Medicare site a few months before my birthday to figure out the best program?


You of course are more than welcome to continue to watch this thread. But since you are asking your own question concerning your specific concerns, you are better served to open your own thread and enter a subject heading specific to your query, okay? Just letting you know.


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> If you will be 65 in June, you should have applied the beginning of March - 3 months BEFORE the month of your birthday.  Apply now, online or call your local office.


Just as a clue, it is now April 20th, and I turn 65 June 9th. That is PLENTY of time to address this issue and then file if need be. Thanks for the wit and input anyways. Just saying.


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi.  I am in the same circumstance as you.  I am getting SSI for a long time now and medicaid.  I, too, have been wondering about Medicare so thanks for starting this thread.  I will be 65 in Oct.  I thought I could just stay on Medicaid and not be bothered by Medicare.  I've been getting so much mail about it from insurance companies.  I don't even know if I am eligible for Medicare.  I'll follow this thread, though.  Best wishes to you!


Thanks Ruthanne...from what I am getting from everyone, I think I am required to sign up, a necessity for 65 year olds. But as to whether my pharmacies or doctors or whatever, will use one or the other will be up to them or the gubmint. It will be what someone called Medicare/Medicaid instead of just Medicare part A&B. 

I am like you, wishing to know for sure if someone had ever been in the same exact situation and what they did going through the hoops. Something like that for input is gold of course and a timesaver and saves us from the normal confusion associated with ANY government hookup. 

If you find a windfall of info, post it back here please, and thank you. Good luck back.


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't know I'd be automatically signed up.  I just don't understand why.  Thanks


When it comes to why, its simply the law and how it is arranged. We already know that legislature does not need a reason why for designing law. They say it is to serve us better, yet we know it is 90% of the time mostly to serve them or the government better. I suppose it is the law because if not, then there would not be enough participants to make it a volume valid or worthy program, as people would not be as inclined to participate. Making the law insures that there is enough people participating to make the rolls large enough to make it a valid insurance plan.


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Sometimes you can get good and accurate information from the government.  But I would also try to confirm that by approaching a non-profit organization that works to advocate for the elderly.
> 
> You might also have some success in contacting the office of your Congressman. But first, you need to research whether that official tends to support programs for the elderly, or fight against them. So, you have the one Congressmen and the two Senators.
> 
> ...


Probably sound advice but so very complicated and not timely. Looking for people with actual experience in this situation. thank you anyways.


----------



## djd103 (Apr 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I found this on AARP.  It seems you will be expected to apply for Medicare. But it seems to me I automatically got my Medicare card from the government.  I was already on Social Security at the time. But don't wait...I suggest you contact SSA immediately. Just to verify...ask the same question you asked us and if you must be on both for sure, find out how to apply.
> https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-qa-tool/medicaid-medicare-eligibility/


"One Eyed Diva" gets the "Golden  Goose Award" for best answer!!! 
This link was as good an answer to the question as can be found! Hallelujah and a dozen "Atta Girl"s...LOL

This article stated:

*AARP MEDICARE QUESTION AND ANSWER TOOL*

https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-qa-tool/medicaid-medicare-eligibility/
"I have been receiving health care through Medicaid. ​Will I lose this coverage when I become eligible for Medicare?"​
"You will not lose Medicaid eligibility just because you become entitled to Medicare. As long as your income falls under the limits for Medicaid eligibility in your state, you will receive both types of coverage. More than 8 million people have both Medicare and Medicaid.

In this situation, Medicare becomes your primary insurance and settles your medical bills first; and Medicaid become secondary, paying for services that Medicare doesn’t cover and also paying most of your out-of-pocket expenses in Medicare (premiums, deductibles and copays)."

When you become eligible for Medicare, you must begin receiving your prescription drug coverage from Medicare’s Part D drug program, not from Medicaid. You will automatically qualify for the federal Extra Help program, which enables you to receive Part D drug coverage without paying premiums or deductibles and paying only low copays for your drugs.  

But to get this coverage, you still have to choose a Part D drug plan and enroll in it. 

o ensure that you pick a plan that gives you maximum coverage at the lowest cost, you may want to contact your state health insurance assistance program (SHIP), which provides personal help from trained counselors on all Medicare and Medicaid issues — free of charge. To find the main toll-free number of your SHIP (which goes by different names in some states), go to www.shiptacenter.org and select your state.  

For more information on the Extra Help program, see section 2 of AARP’s consumer guide to the Part D program. "


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 20, 2022)

(deleted)


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 20, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Yes, start now... so you can be thoroughly confused by October! While that is not entirely a joke, you should start getting a feel for what you want, compared to what you can get.
> 
> If your partner has you on family or two singles, theoretically dropping to one single coverage should reduce cost.


Thank you for the advice!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

djd103 said:


> "One Eyed Diva" gets the "Golden  Goose Award" for best answer!!!
> This link was as good an answer to the question as can be found! Hallelujah and a dozen "Atta Girl"s...LOL
> 
> This article stated:
> ...


I'm *so* glad I could provide helpful information! As we say Alhamdullilah! I sometimes say Hallelujah too.


----------

